
Apple feature blamed for $2,000 phone bill, but alert was ignored - ourmandave
http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/apple-feature-blamed-for-2000-phone-bill-but-alert-was-ignored/
======
egroat
I'm British and have always funded phones through an outright purchase and
some sort of pay as you go plan / month by month sim only contract.

Most of my friends do the same, and wherever I've checked this has been
cheaper and safer than a contract (stop whenever, no hidden fees, upgrade
later)

Can you not do pay as you go or rolling monthly sim in the States?

\---

As for the comments about teenagers... the kids ignorant and inconsiderate
sure, but as are most people, it has little to do with his age.

